# Monday long Ride with a nice tip ?



## Haroon786 (Dec 1, 2017)

Best tip ever


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

Why would anyone pay that.. that's what you earn, he paid more


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

AveragePerson said:


> Why would anyone pay that.. that's what you earn, he paid more


He had free water ,snacks, music ,candles and a massage


----------



## Spyglass67 (Feb 3, 2018)

Trains don't run that late in nyc? Must be nice, congrats though


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Possible that the passenger had just gotten a nice bonus and took black and not x.
Congratulations on a nice trip and a hefty tip.


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

dauction said:


> He had free water ,snacks, music ,candles and a massage


A bj?  just kidding...

No, he paid cause he could and he felt happy about something in his life. Happy people to love share!

PS. Congratulations on the well deserved reward to you, Haroon!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

BRAVO!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Nice trip. Nice PAX that appreciated it.


----------

